# Is flipkart is down



## paroh (May 5, 2012)

Is flipkart is down?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 5, 2012)

paroh said:


> Is flipkart is down?




working for me 



> Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

Donot think so. Not even once yesterday had problem browsing through it.
Change your DNS and see if it speeds up the loading process


----------



## paroh (May 7, 2012)

i can access the site through proxy but not from my regular ip


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 8, 2012)

its working here.. no problem..


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 8, 2012)

Working perfectly fine...


----------

